# PC Restart on FurMark



## skypunch (Aug 7, 2016)

I have been testing my GPU for issues, as soon as i start stress test on FurMark my PC restarts. IF i start my game (Dota 2) my PC restarts. I tried completely uninstalling my drivers and reinstalling them.

What could be the issue. Please help

Zotac Gtx 660  Synergy Edition
2 X 8 GB Corsair Vengeance ram
Corsair 450 W PSU


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2016)

Looks like faulty PSU. Answer me this:

1. What is the nature of the restart? Does your PC completely turn off and then turn on again after a few seconds or does it simply reboot immediately?
2. Does the restart occur when running your benchmark/games in windowed or does it restart in fullscreen only?


----------



## skypunch (Aug 8, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Looks like faulty PSU. Answer me this:
> 
> 1. What is the nature of the restart? Does your PC completely turn off and then turn on again after a few seconds or does it simply reboot immediately?
> 2. Does the restart occur when running your benchmark/games in windowed or does it restart in fullscreen only?




1. All fans turn off and after a second all turn on again. quick reboot like a power interruption.
2. It crashes in both however it survives a while when in lower resolution window mode. Yes it works normally and under GPU load it restarts instantly


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2016)

skypunch said:


> 1. All fans turn off and after a second all turn on again. quick reboot like a power interruption.
> 2. It crashes in both however it survives a while when in lower resolution window mode. Yes it works normally and under GPU load it restarts instantly



Yup, your PSU is faulty. I had this exact same problem (I had Corsair TX650-M). The thing is that your PSU is unable to handle the load generated by your GPU. You can confirm this by replacing using a friends borrowed PSU.

Get a another PSU and check.


----------



## skypunch (Aug 11, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Yup, your PSU is faulty. I had this exact same problem (I had Corsair TX650-M). The thing is that your PSU is unable to handle the load generated by your GPU. You can confirm this by replacing using a friends borrowed PSU.
> 
> Get a another PSU and check.



Yup it was PSU. turns out vs450 are **** tier PSUs


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2016)

skypunch said:


> Yup it was PSU. turns out vs450 are **** tier PSUs



VS series is not really **** tier but its suitable for everyday use and workstations. For heavier gaming you should at least get a GS series or higher.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 11, 2016)

skypunch said:


> Yup it was PSU. turns out vs450 are **** tier PSUs



How old was the PSU? And can you post the part number for it?

(CP-9020009) or
(75-001835 / CP-9020049) or
(75-001835 / CP-9020096) ??


----------

